# Now for the weather



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got just bout everthin fer the garden. picked up the lasta the carrots, radish's, gourads an taters taday.

Now ifin the weather would straighten up I'd be good ta go! When we got home there were hail on the deck!

We'll have plenty a veggies fer the summer an the extras gonna get canned an put on the shelf.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Your ahead of me ...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We have Onions, Shallots, and Garlic growing at the moment. We plated taters a few days ago, and have seeds started for everything else we'll be planting. Now if the weather will cooperate here too. We had a late freeze, and now torrential rains and hail! At least we are blessed that the tornadoes have missed us. There are many tonight that were not so fortunate.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dry as a bone here.

Need rain DESPERATELY!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Finally got our garden tilled the other day and bought some seed potatoes, tomatoes, and pepper plants..uber busy weekend, so dh took today off. Hopefully will get some stuff planted today. It was so cold and snowy well into April..then when it warmed up, life was just hectic. I guess it is nice to be needed...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Spoused ta rain all week here. Maybe it won't, like ta get stuff goin.

Koxx, yall be carefull down there. Weather patterns er spoused ta be perty active this year. None a us need those big storms.

Linc, come on up an get ya some rain, seems we got plenty a it.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

meh... I'm behind on the garden I wanted to start but I at least did get my rabbitry up and running mostly.

I want to start bucket potatoes and carrots, and come to think of it, I can't think of a good reason not to go get those buckets prepped at the minimum even tho my seed taters are just barely starting to sprout the eyes.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Lost my first planting of peas (Tall Alderman/Telephone Pole) to the freeze early April, they were over a foot tall. Second planting got thrashed by the hail last week but are coming back. Radishes, carrots, spinach, lettuce are doing fine. Leaf crops got thrashed by the hail but I managed to eat some and they are coming back. Planting beans, cukes and all that this week, depending on the rain that is. That storm in the South is supposed to get here tomorrow night and continue for a few days. Ground is wet but I should be able to plant without killing the tilth. 

Being a farmer is a risky business! Link and those TX folks have no rain, some of us have too much, the rest maybe just right. Last year too much rain molded and withered crops here. I have plans now to cover them with plastic if it happens again!!! I could not do it with a hundred acres but with the 1,200 sq ft garden and the guerilla's scattered around it is possible. Not that many years ago I was eating peas at the end of April, Damn this Man Made global warming!!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Woody said:


> Being a farmer is a risky business! Link and those TX folks have no rain, some of us have too much, ....


Our old farm in North Dakota is about 20% under water, guesstimating from the satellite pictures (over 300 acres!). All of the buildings and old equipment on the south side are all in the water.

Some entire small towns in North Dakota are under water! (up by Devils Lake)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wish I could start my garden .... the snow just finally melted from my front-yard yesterday 


:gaah:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We hve seedlings in a tiny green house. Sunday it was almost 80 degrees today it hasnt even made it to 50.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Day three a rain, taday the temp dropped an there were snow mixed in with it! Spoused ta have mixed rain/snow tanight!:eyebulge: Last year on the 2nd a May we had a snowstorm. Sure hope it ain't gonna do that again this year.


----------

